
Who are the unsung heroes of pandemics? - markgavalda
I&#x27;m sure there are a lot of people fighting the current outbreak that everyday people would never think about because they&#x27;re not as prominent as doctors for example. What&#x27;s the most overlooked profession in your opinion? And how could we as a society show our appreciation?
======
killjoywashere
Hospital support staff, like cooks and janitors.

Coordinate home-cooked meals for them so they don't have to make dinner.
You're making lasagna? Make 2.

This actually brings up an interesting issue: the HN crowd probably doesn't
even live in the same neighborhoods as the hospital cooks and janitors. Maybe
there's a postmates for healthcare donationware to be had? How to verify
delivery?

------
jaredsohn
People keeping supply chains going to keep up with increased demand, including
those dealing with the planning stress and those risking increased contact
with the public such as grocery checkers and delivery people.

------
softwaredoug
We had our first presumed covid case. I just saw my doctor neighbor leave his
family, with a packed bag. He’s to be a doctor at the quarantined part of the
hospital.

It was heart wrenching. Kids chasing after daddy. Not sure if they’ll see him
for weeks or longer.

That neighbor is my hero...

(I know you already said doctors, but anyone going to work indefinitely in a
quarantine zone is my hero)

------
cjbenedikt
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6644298...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6644298397719371776?commentUrn=urn%3Ali%3Acomment%3A%28activity%3A6644298397719371776%2C6644356646657105920%29)

